# Blue bottle



## Joshparshey (Jul 1, 2021)

Found this in a pile of dirt this morning


----------



## Dogo (Jul 1, 2021)

Are  you asking a question?  There are  thousands of those small Bromoseltzers out there.  The style was in use for many years and you have to look carefully to see small differences.  Emerson Drug Co. even built their own glass works to make them. That was Maryland Glass, the M in a circle.  They do come in several other sizes which are not as common and they all look good on the shelf


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 1, 2021)

I was wondering the same thing?


----------

